# Ghost Hunters



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Any GhostHunter Fans out there??I am a huge fan of the show!The new season is about to start.I cant wait.Just wondering if there are any fellow fans on this site.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

(Da Weiner raises her hand) Yep, I can't wait for the season to start either. I like the history part of the show along with the paranormal investigation.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup I also dig the show.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Jennifer Love Hewitt...aaaaaaahhhhh...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt...aaaaaaahhhhh...


Uh, what are you talking about? You mean Ghost WHISPERER. :googly:

Ghost Hunters is the Sci-Fi show where a paranormal investigation group from RI go around the contry trying to invalidate people's haunted house claims.

I too, can't wait for the new season to start.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

He's got big boobies on the mind. Can't blame him.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I didn't pick the user title, "The Wizard of Aaahh's" for nothing ya know?  :devil:


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Love it. I see the new season starts next month. Looks like some great episodes too. I saw a preview commercial this past Saturday.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I havent seen the previews for it yet.Sounds like its gonna be a goody though.I believe It airs on October 11.Over on Myspace they talk a little about where they have been going and susposedly they have found something that might change the worlds view on the paranormal.Not sure if thats just a rumor or not.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

You kidding? Never miss it! TIVO it if I'm not going to be home....
Oh, and I don't mind watching JLH for obvious reasons either.


----------

